# My Blackmachine-inspired 8 string build



## joaocunha (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, folks!

It's been a while since I created a thread about my 6 string Blackmachine-inspired build and unfortunately that project is temporarily offline. Hope to get it running again someday soon.

Anyway, there's some good news. I've been working with another luthier for my first 8 string build, so I'll let you guys see how it's going. Its more of a Blackmachine rip-off than an inspiration itself, but in a neck through fashion.

SPECS:
- Mahogany body, neck and wings;
- 27" Jacarandá da Bahia (brazilian rosewood) fingerboard;
- Spalted Maple top, matching headstock and controls cavity cover;
- Black Bareknuckle Pickups Warpig 8 set;
- Black + anodized gold Sperzel locking tuners;
- Black Hipshot fixed bridge;
- Graphtech nut;

Some very exotic looking piece of Jacarandá da Bahia. It's the center part of the wood, we call it "Brancal" here in Brazil, don't remember how it's called in english. That part of the wood is pretty soft, but its more than useable in a fingerboard.
















Beautiful piece of Spalted Maple I had to import through eBay. I always digged spalted maple tops 















They look alike, I think:


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 4, 2011)

Progress!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 4, 2011)

Dayum! that is some nice spalt!


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 4, 2011)

Now it just needs finishing.































What do you guys think?


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 4, 2011)

holy crap that wood is sexy


----------



## crg123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude that looks awesome, you should do some sort of oil finish over it to emphasize the wood grain and make it look more alittle darker. That's just my opinion, it amazing looking though.


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 4, 2011)

crg123 said:


> Dude that looks awesome, you should do some sort of oil finish over it to emphasize the wood grain and make it look more alittle darker. That's just my opinion, it amazing looking though.



Thank you! That's what is about do be done next


----------



## crg123 (Oct 4, 2011)

!!! Can't wait, I' glad you were planning that! Its going to loook soooo awesome with an oil finish over it!

I see alittle imperfections on the back, is it possible to sand those dents out on the back? The only reason I mention is its a shame, considering the quality of the build. You should redo the control plate too. Like I said the only reason I mention these is because I love this guitar so much. Best of luck! I hope to see more of your builds! Hell once you perfect your technique, I'd considering buying one I'm that impressed!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2011)

That is looking damn good! Love that top.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 4, 2011)

That fingerboard is tits.


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 5, 2011)

crg123 said:


> I see alittle imperfections on the back, is it possible to sand those dents out on the back?



Sure do, sir! When I said "needs finishing", I meant a lot of sanding and them oiling and coating. A faded finish would be my choice, but this piece of spalted maple is really fragile.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2011)

What the hell? Do you build for a living? That thing is amaaaazing! And you win all sorts for that (lack of a) neck heel!


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> What the hell? Do you build for a living? That thing is amaaaazing! And you win all sorts for that (lack of a) neck heel!



Sorry I didn't make that clear. I used the word "luthier" which means "builder". The guy is named Cleder Peruzzo, you can check out his work here: Peruzzo Custom Guitars . Caxias do Sul


----------



## MastrXploder (Oct 5, 2011)

I wants ones!!!!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2011)

joaocunha said:


> Sorry I didn't make that clear. I used the word "luthier" which means "builder". The guy is named Cleder Peruzzo, you can check out his work here: Peruzzo Custom Guitars . Caxias do Sul



Oh, my bad. For some reason I read that that was your second personal build.  Whew! But sweet guitar at any rate!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 5, 2011)

That looks very sexy... I think I'd have gone with a more personal take on the headstock, though. Like Stinnett did. A question, though: The lines on the back- are those veneer strips with light/dark grain transitions, or wonky glue lines? I'm guessing and hoping for the former.


----------



## kowoolo (Oct 5, 2011)

wow, that fretboard is beautiful. would love to have something like that!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 5, 2011)

THAT HEEL! Or the lack thereof rather...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 5, 2011)

Normally I am not a fan of gold hardware but holy SHIT do those tuners looks classy!! Awesome looking fiddle, my man.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Oct 5, 2011)

Part of me wants to see that bound in black...


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 5, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> THAT HEEL! Or the lack thereof rather...



Jackson Eerie Dess Soloist inspired, but even deeper


----------



## Ruins (Oct 5, 2011)

the wood gives me the wood.... 

looks damn good i love the elegances of this shape 
but the headstock though.... 
it just screams out loud to get broken. i really dont understand what is the big deal why people love the design of the blackmachine headstocks. they are so damn fragile


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 5, 2011)

Is that true? How many broken Blackmachine headstocks have you seen?

Also, this thing looks great man, congrats!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 5, 2011)

i think it wont break as long as the wood and the tension are in balance if you make neck with soft wood or the piece is thin will break otherwise its ok


----------



## F0rte (Oct 5, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing this, is it for sale?
If so, give me a price!
Exactly what im looking for.


----------



## orakle (Oct 5, 2011)

holy fuckin jesus christ this combo of woods and that heel..a.g.h..hhhhhh...

speechless


----------



## BobbyBaja (Oct 6, 2011)

This thing is beautiful.
Great looking spalt dude.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow dude! that looks awesome!

Good to see a fellow south american building a blackmachine inspired guitar.

I will build one too, but 6 strings, and 27" scale as well


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 6, 2011)

your wood gives me wood


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 10, 2011)

joaocunha said:


> Jackson Eerie Dess Soloist inspired, but even deeper


 
Ibby makes their neckthru heels similar to those as well. I really wish EVERYONE did this.


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 11, 2011)

wait a minute... i didnt see a truss rod..?


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 11, 2011)

Purelojik said:


> wait a minute... i didnt see a truss rod..?



He had to change the headstock veneer because it was so soft that the tuners screwed it up when pressed firmly. Spalted maple is tough to work with.

Anyway, he just needs to drill the holes again, no big deal.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Words cannot describe the awesome! . That wood combination looks incredible! . That lack of a heel is really sexy. And that spalted top is THICK.

Love it!


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn nice! Best. Heel. Ever.


----------



## joaocunha (Feb 22, 2012)

Awright! Update time!

After some coating:


























What do you guys think?


----------



## ASoC (Feb 22, 2012)

*mod edit: don't quote a mess of pics on the same page*



joaocunha said:


> What do you guys think?



 No words...

That looks amazing


----------



## drmosh (Feb 22, 2012)

joaocunha said:


> Awright! Update time!
> 
> After some coating:
> 
> ...



It looks fucking GREAT!


----------



## Razzy (Feb 22, 2012)

God DAMN that looks sweet.


----------



## skeels (Feb 22, 2012)

That is soooooooo nice! 
Looooooooove the two tone fretboard!
Also, "heartwood" I think is the English for the center part of the tree.

Once again -awesome work!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 22, 2012)

Blatant Blackmachine ripoff is blatant...

I kid. 

I love it. Very nice work.


----------



## joaocunha (Feb 22, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Blatant Blackmachine ripoff is blatant...
> 
> I kid.
> 
> I love it. Very nice work.







joaocunha said:


> Its more of a Blackmachine rip-off than an inspiration itself, but in a neck through fashion.


----------



## abadonae (Feb 22, 2012)

wow


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 22, 2012)

Gosh!!! 
I missed this one! 

I'd better do, I ruined my pants... :/


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Feb 22, 2012)

hurry up and finish! i gotta see what it looks like done


----------



## rick0link (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy effing crap, this is BEAUTIFUL! Bravo sir, bravo!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2012)

Make me one...please?


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 22, 2012)

Tits.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 22, 2012)

I LITTERALLY got a boner.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing! Can't wait till it's done!

From what I've seen on the website you posted, it looks like Peruzzo doesn't normally build 8 strings. Does he now build them or is this just a one time project he's working on with you? I ask because his guitars look very nice and it would be great if he offered 8's.


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 23, 2012)

Totally beautiful dude!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 23, 2012)

Simply amazing, man! I am secretly praying you play it and decide that 8 strings aren't for you, post it FS, and I buy it. Eeeeexcellent!


----------



## Faine (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my god, this is absolutely beautiful! I love spalted maple tops.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is nuts. The (lack of a) heel looks absolutely fantastic. I love this build!


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a very classy guitar. I love spalt maple and I'm always glad to see someone take it to the highest level. The only way to get better IMO is with a very diffuse blackburst along the edges front and back.


----------



## Onyx8String (Feb 24, 2012)

joaocunha said:


> Awright! Update time!
> 
> After some coating:



What did you use to coat it with? Love the richness of the wood and color!


----------



## Contra (Feb 24, 2012)

Lovely top and really unique fretboard!


----------



## joaocunha (Feb 25, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Wow that looks amazing! Can't wait till it's done!
> 
> From what I've seen on the website you posted, it looks like Peruzzo doesn't normally build 8 strings. Does he now build them or is this just a one time project he's working on with you? I ask because his guitars look very nice and it would be great if he offered 8's.



First time build. I think he's also building an 8 for his own, though.



Onyx8String said:


> What did you use to coat it with? Love the richness of the wood and color!



Will check and get back to you.

Thank you guys for all the positive feedback!


----------



## joaocunha (Apr 17, 2012)

Gee... why is it taking so long?! 

Enjoy some updates, anyway:


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning man!


----------



## implicit (Apr 17, 2012)

fuck... that guitar is sexy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 17, 2012)

The fingerboard is awesome!!!! It reminds me of when Paul Gilbert told me how he would have to have a line across the fretboard to separate the 7th string if he got a 7 or 8 string so it wouldn't confuse him.

More guitars should have a heel like that, high fret access must be effortless!


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah! I also like the tape fingerboard!



Awesome, still... Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking VERY good man! I really like the input jack area you did there, kind of like a Conklin but pretty and subtle.


----------



## sage (Apr 17, 2012)

sweet sassy molassey, that is outstanding.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 17, 2012)

FINALLY


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2012)

I personally would have bound the body, but it looks great.


----------



## rick0link (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing, simply amazing. Bravo sir!!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 20, 2012)

Really liking how the spalted headstock cap and truss cover came out, stunning


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2012)

That looks fantastic


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 20, 2012)

DAT WOOD!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 21, 2012)

This is amazing. Some of the most gorgeous wood I've ever seen.


----------



## joaocunha (May 10, 2012)

And she is... FINISHED! I'll take better pictures when I get her, so you guys may entertain a NGD thread. Enjoy the meanwhile:


----------



## implicit (May 11, 2012)

what happened to the binding?

EDIT: please disregard this comment, i am an idiot.


----------



## joaocunha (May 31, 2012)

Last update! Waiting for the NGD thread in the next few days 

Enjoy!


----------



## kruneh (May 31, 2012)

Wow, that is hot!!


----------



## rick0link (May 31, 2012)

..............wow


----------



## VILARIKA (May 31, 2012)

Holy shiznits


----------



## bigswifty (May 31, 2012)

WOW 

Nice work man!


----------



## musikizlife (May 31, 2012)

classy as fuck!
Love it man


----------



## fireheart82 (May 16, 2013)

How much hours and money was spent total ? Awsome job.


----------



## MikeK (May 16, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Watty (May 16, 2013)

Holy PM-resolvable necrobump batman...


----------



## Djentlyman (May 16, 2013)

that is so sexy!


----------



## Fringe (May 17, 2013)

That is one sweet looking axe, really amazing build!! Hope to see more of you in the future


----------



## Pezshreds (May 20, 2013)

congratulations on having such a beautiful beast.
Please tell me it plays like a dream


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 20, 2013)

I don't even think OP posts here anymore.


----------



## abadonae (May 21, 2013)

um...can't see the pics at all?


----------

